# Problema boot portátil Samsung. Pantalla POST + pantalla negra



## frica (Ene 4, 2021)

¡Buenas tardes y Feliz Año a todo!

Tengo el viejo portátil de mi suegro con problemas. Llevaba unos meses sin usar y al querer encenderlo, daba pantalla totalmente negra. Lo desconecté de la red eléctrica y batería quitada, pulsé el botón de Power durante casi un minuto (para eliminar posible electricidad estática) y con los intentos, empezó a mostrar las pantallas iniciales (letras blancas sobre pantalla negra) de datos de BIOS y demás características (HDD, RAM, etc), el POST… pero tras ello, pantalla negra y Windows no inicia. Me metí en la BIOS y pulsé F10 para guardar cambios y en una de estas, empezó a iniciar Windows con normalidad.

Pero tras varias horas de estar apagado, volví a encenderlo y tras las pantallas de información de BIOS y pantalla POST… la pantalla se queda completamente negra y no inicia Windows. No aparece ningún cursor ni nada.


*Características del Portátil Samsung R522*

BIOS de 03/08/2009
4 Gb RAM
Disco HDD Samsung HM500JI de 500 Gb
Windows 7 Home Premium SP1

*Síntomas: *

Pulso botón Power. Los LEDs de Power y corriente AC se encienden. El LED de HDD y de las teclas se enciende brevemente (supongo que es un chequeo que hace).



Apare pantalla de características del equipo (BIOS, etc) y POST.



Después de esto, pantalla en negro, no aparece ni cursor ni nada. Los LEDs que permanecen encendidos son los de la fotografía, pero el LED de HDD no se enciende.

Intento una o dos veces más. Mismo síntoma. Entro en BIOS unos segundos. Pulso F10 para guardar cambios (aunque no haya hecho ninguno). En ocasiones, tras ello, el PC es capaz de iniciar Windows 7 con normalidad (y puedo permanecer en el sistema incluso horas) y en otras ocasiones no. No sé si depende del hecho de entrar en la BIOS o es debido a los intentos reiterados de inicio. Si hago cambios en la BIOS, éstos son mantenidos correctamente en posteriores inicios del portátil. Por lo que no creo que sea problema de la pila de la BIOS.

El HDD del portátil tenía problemas con sectores pendientes y superficie inestable ya que tras reparar algunos sectores pendientes, se crean un centenar más.

He probado con otro disco duro de otro portátil Samsung con Win 7 Home instalado y sucede lo mismo: pantalla POST ok, y luego pantalla negra. Tras varios intentos Win. inicia con normalidad. 

He probado con otra fuente de alimentación de otro portátil Samsung que uso a diario (mismo voltaje y amperaje y mismo conector de alimentación). Y sucede lo mismo. Por tanto, el problema no parece ser ni el HDD ni la fuente.

No sé si estamos ante el típico problema de equipo frío, no enciende. Equipo caliente o tras N reintentos, el equipo enciende. Me recuerda al típico problema de condensadores electrolíticos desvalorizados que tras calentar su electrónica, ganan carga y terminan por funcionar correctamente. Pero en este caso el problema surge cuando llega el momento de iniciar Windows.

*Pruebas de hoy día 4 de enero:*

Tras estar Windows cargado apago el equipo sobre las 11:00, desconecto el conector del cargador y lo dejó así una hora. Enciendo de nuevo el portátil: aparecen pantalla de POST, y luego pantalla negra con LEDs encendidos. Lo dejó así unos 15 minutos. Apago el portátil y lo enciendo de nuevo.  ¡Y bingo! El portátil inicia Win sin problemas.

Para evitar el factor casualidad quiero repetir esta prueba varias veces. 

*No se si se os ocurre de qué podría ser. Se agradecería una orientación del posible causante de este síntoma.*


----------



## julian403 (Ene 4, 2021)

Puede ser varias causas. 

Descartaría primero un problema de memoria RAM. Puedes testear esto mediante Memtest, o simplemente utilizar otra RAM. 









						Memtest86+ | The Open-Source Memory Testing Tool
					

Memtest86+ is an advanced, free, open-source, stand-alone memory tester for 32- and 64-bit computers (UEFI & BIOS supported)




					memtest.org


----------



## frica (Ene 5, 2021)

Buenos días @julian403.

Esta noche he dejado el portátil *analizando la memoria RAM con MemTest86+ *versión 4.50.

Testé los dos módulos RAM con MemTest86+ durante 9:30 horas aproximadamente. Hizo unas 8 pasadas de tests. Creo que tiempo más que suficiente para mostrar un error en RAM. Además, probé el portátil con un único módulo RAM primero en un slot y luego en otro. El síntoma del portátil es el mismo que si se emplean los dos módulos RAMs. Debo probar de forma individual con el otro módulo RAM, pero me da que será más de lo mismo. Por tanto yo creo que podemos descartar problemas de RAM.

*Portátil frío, pantalla negra tras POST. Portátil caliente, inicio de Windows normal*

Así es como puedo resumir la situación tras realizar 5 veces la misma prueba.

*Por tanto, en caliente el portátil inicia Windows con normalidad. Y en frio (dejando una hora o más el portátil apagado) el portátil cuando se enciende, muestra las pantallas iniciales con los datos de la BIOS, dispositivos hardware y POST… y luego, en lugar de cargar Windows, aparece pantalla totalmente negra con los LEDs (power, cargador conectado y wifi) encendidos. *Os recuerdo que con dos fuentes de alimentación el problema de pantalla negra es el mismo. Por tanto descartamos problemas en la fuente.

Para tener la situación de portátil caliente, lo que hago es, tras un inicio fallido (pantalla negra tras POST con LEDs encendidos), lo dejo así unos 15 minutos o más. Luego pulso botón de power unos segundos para apagar los LEDs (apagar el portátil). Tras 30 segundos vuelvo a encender el portátil y Windows se carga normal. En las 5 ocasiones que repetido esta prueba, siempre que tenido éxito al cargar Windows.

Está claro que hay algún componente o sus soldaduras, algún conector o algo que desconozco que en caliente funciona correcto y en frio no funciona correcto. A mí se me pasa por la cabeza que podrían ser los condensadores electrolíticos, pero seguro que vuestra experiencia os puede decir otra cosa. *¿qué pensáis que podría estar cambiando su comportamiento con la temperatura? ¿ qué podría hacer para acotar la zona del problema en la Main Board?*

Se me había ocurrido, partiendo con el portátil en frio,

- usar un secador de pelo e intentar aplicar calor lo más localizado posible en ciertas zonas de la Main Board. Probar a encender el portátil y comprobar si carga Windows o no. Repetir la prueba cambiando la zona a calentar, hasta dar con una zona que haga cargar Windows con normalidad.

- también podría medir el ESR y la capacidad de los condensadores electrolíticos.

*¡Necesito vuestra sabiduría!*


----------



## julian403 (Ene 5, 2021)

Bueno, descartada la RAM y el disco (siguiendo lo que has dicho en tu primer mensaje), tenemos que analizar el hardware de tu placa madre. 

Para detectar un problema de temperatura no es tan simple, lo mejor es utilizar una cámara térmica y observar que componente tiene una deriva térmica y lo siguiente es utilizar un detector de fallas térmicas para ser más puntual. Pero antes que eso hay que analizar las tensiones en los elementos, principalmente las tensiones en las salidas de las fuentes de alimentación (siempre son las bobinas porque son convertidores buck, es decir convertidores dc-dc reductores) y si deja de funcionar una fuente de alimentación. 

Luego, como mencionas que el problemas es de video, hay que analizar las tensiones del circuito de la pantalla. 

Para ello lo mejor es conseguir el diagrama. Hay muchas páginas y portales que permiten descargar el diagrama de la placa madre pero para ello debes saber el modelo de la placa.


----------



## frica (Ene 5, 2021)

Pero eso que comentas de la cámara térmica y el detector de fallos supongo que es en caso de que algún componente caliente demasiado (como cuando está cortocircuitado). Pero este problema es: si algo está frio, no inicia Windows, y si coge algo de temperatura, Windows inicia normal.



julian403 dijo:


> Luego, como mencionas que el problemas es de video, hay que analizar las tensiones del circuito de la pantalla.



Bueno creo que el problema no es de video. Sólo que cuando el portátil debe acceder al medio de booteo (en ese caso el disco duro) ni siquiera llega a intentar acceder al disco duro (cuando la pantalla se pone negra, el LED del HDD en ningún momento llega a encenderse). Lo mismo sucede cuando tengo un Live CD puesto.


----------



## julian403 (Ene 5, 2021)

Por eso mismo, hay que comenzar a analizar las tensiones de la fuente de la placa (que tensiones de salida tenemos al encenderse y luego que como tu dices cuando "se calentó"). Si todo anda bien, hay que analizar las tensiones de alimentación en los componentes principales, Micro, chipset, etc. (para descartar algún daño en componentes pasivos intermedios, ya que sino hay que desoldar e ir midiendo cada uno por separado)

Y si todo está Ok, reinstalaría el BIOS.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ene 5, 2021)

Yo empezaría por analizar los capacitores de la alimentación que son los que siempre fallan. Si están OK analizaría las tensiones de la fuente y vería que sucede con la alimentacion del HDD en particular.


----------



## marmol (Ene 5, 2021)

Hola frica, visto que ya has comprobado que la ram está bien y que no es problema de arranque del disco duro (aunque dices que ese disco ha tenido y tiene sectores malos...) ya que con un live-CD te hace lo mismo, lo primero que yo haría es cambiar la bendita pila del CMOS, que ya debe de tener sus buenos 10 años funcionando. No olvidemos que es la bios la que dá el arranque al dispositivo que seleccionemos, y al mismo tiempo que se la cambias la estarás reseteando con los valores de fábrica.
Si con eso no resuelves, bájate la bios de la página de samsung y reinstalala.

Espero te sirva el consejo.


----------



## frica (Ene 5, 2021)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Yo empezaría por analizar los capacitores de la alimentación que son los que siempre fallan. Si están OK analizaría las tensiones de la fuente y vería que sucede con la alimentacion del HDD en particular.



Gracias Zoidberg. Seguiré su consejo de medir condensadores electrolíticos. Usaré medidor ESR y capacímetro. Sobre la fuente yo creo que el problema no está en ella, ya que utilicé otra fuente de otro Samsung (mismo voltaje y amperaje y mismo conector) y el síntoma del fallo no varió.

Decir también que el problema de no iniciar el S.O. sucede tanto si toca iniciarlo desde el HDD como si toca iniciar sistema desde un Live CD. Para ambos dispositivos el síntoma es el mismo. En frío, aparece pantalla del POST y luego negra. Pero en caliente, los S.O. inician normal. 

No les voy a ocultar mi respeto a medir voltajes, especialmente si no tengo claro qué debo medir y qué debo obtener. No quisiera cortocircuitar nada. De entrada voy a analizar los condensadores y voy a hacer una inspeccción visual. Lo de aplicar calor localizado y ver si Windows bootea bien, creo que podría ayudar a acotar la zona de la PBC donde está el problema. Y si no logro encontrar una pista de algo, me pondré en vuestras manos para medir voltajes.


----------



## julian403 (Ene 5, 2021)

> Sobre la fuente yo creo que el problema no está en ella, ya que utilicé otra fuente de otro Samsung (mismo voltaje y amperaje y mismo conector) y el síntoma del fallo no varió.



Estimado/a. Cuando hablo de la fuente no hablo del cargador sino de las fuentes misma de la placa madre de la notebook. Ya que hay más de una fuente de alimentación en la misma placa madre. Son reguladores de tensión.

Algo que se me ocurrió debido a lo que tu mencionas, que al calentarse "funciona" eso puede ser alguna soldadura, principalmente de algún componente BGP. Quizás puedes probar hacer, si tienes estación de soldado, aplicar calor a los componentes BGP, como el micro o el chipset, o aún mejor un reballing.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ene 5, 2021)

frica dijo:


> Gracias Zoidberg. Seguiré su consejo de medir condensadores electrolíticos. Usaré medidor ESR y capacímetro. Sobre la fuente yo creo que el problema no está en ella, ya que utilicé otra fuente de otro Samsung (mismo voltaje y amperaje y mismo conector) y el síntoma del fallo no varió.


Ojo, yo te hablo de los capacitores que están en el motherboard, no los del cargador de las baterías.


----------



## frica (Ene 6, 2021)

julian403 dijo:


> Estimado/a. Cuando hablo de la fuente no hablo del cargador sino de las fuentes misma de la placa madre de la notebook. Ya que hay más de una fuente de alimentación en la misma placa madre. Son reguladores de tensión.



Ah ok ok! entendido entonces.



julian403 dijo:


> Algo que se me ocurrió debido a lo que tu mencionas, que al calentarse "funciona" eso puede ser alguna soldadura, principalmente de algún componente BGP. Quizás puedes probar hacer, si tienes estación de soldado, aplicar calor a los componentes BGP, como el micro o el chipset, o aún mejor un reballing.



Gracias por su aporte julian403. Efectivamente este síntoma de que al calentarse funciona, como comenté al principio, apuntaba soldaduras frías, conectores que no hacen perfecto contacto y e-caps desvalorizadas. Probaré lo que dices.



Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Ojo, yo te hablo de los capacitores que están en el motherboard, no los del cargador de las baterías



Te entendí Dr. Zoidberg. POr cierto he visto unos componentes SMD rectangulares marcados como EC + número en la PBC. Son componentes de dos pines con una banda, marcada con un "+". Entiendo que son condensadores electrolíticos (en las fuentes ATX veo esta nomenclatura en PBC junto a condensadores electrolíticos de los normales, cilíndricos y rendondos).

Os dejo una foto que he editado rápidamente. Sorry por su calidad:


----------



## frica (Ene 6, 2021)

Sobre algunos de estos condensadores :



Parece que son de la marca Tokin de 2,5 voltios y 220 micro Faradios. 


Y la codificación para los voltajes y capacidad:


----------



## frica (Ene 6, 2021)

Bueno chicos deciros que estoy un poco abatido y enfadado. Acabo de estropearlo del todo. 

Ahora el portátil no enciende nada porque hay un corto en el IC de carga de la bateria. No tengo claro que ha pasado. Estaba usando un multímetro nuevo que compré hace unas semanas, de estos que tienen también una sonda para medir temperatura. Estaba midiendo temperatura de los chips en esa zona de la PBC. *¿medir temperatura con esa sonda en un circuito energizado es motivo para cortocircuitar un IC?* Si es así, lo desconocía totalmente y he pagado la novatada. 

Os dejo una fotografía donde marco con una flecha el conmutador de Power en una sub-board y marco también el IC que está cortocircuitado. Lo he confirmado al tacto y con alohol isopropílico viendo que era el primer componente que evaporava el alcohol.



El IC es un ISL6255, AHRZ. Tengo el datasheet (si estais interesado puedo subirlo) y he visto en portales de ventas conocidos por todos, que  lo venden. Eso sí, te tarda semanas en llegar. El problema es que no tengo pistola de calor y no tengo experiencia soldando y desoldando chips como estos. Debo hacerme de una de ellas, aunque probablemente sea más adelante. Debo mirar precios y prestaciones. 

Hoy quizá no piense con claridad por este fatal desenlace. Ahora estoy entre conseguir una main board adecuada para el portátil o intentar sustituir el IC cortocircuitado (lo que me implicaría tener que adquirir una pistola de calor).

Tengo un buen mosqueo encima.


----------



## julian403 (Ene 6, 2021)

> *¿medir temperatura con esa sonda en un circuito energizado es motivo para cortocircuitar un IC?*



La respuesta está en ¿De qué material es la sonda? ¿Es metálica? Y los metales son....


----------



## frica (Ene 7, 2021)

La sonda es metálica pero desconozco el material. ¿depende del material metálico para que la placa acabe con un IC en corto?

Y si desueldo ese IC y enciendo el portátil, ¿la consecuencia de la falta del IC sería que no cargaría la batería pero el resto funcionaría normal?


----------



## marmol (Ene 7, 2021)

frica dijo:


> Y si desueldo ese IC y enciendo el portátil, ¿la consecuencia de la falta del IC sería que no cargaría la batería pero el resto funcionaría normal?





frica dijo:


> El problema es que no tengo pistola de calor y no tengo experiencia soldando y desoldando chips como estos. Debo hacerme de una de ellas, aunque probablemente sea más adelante. Debo mirar precios y prestaciones.





frica dijo:


> *¿medir temperatura con esa sonda en un circuito energizado es motivo para cortocircuitar un IC?* Si es así, lo desconocía totalmente y he pagado la novatada.


Espero que esta última recomendación no la pases por alto: Si realmente deseas reparar ese portátil llevalo a un técnico y pregunta antes el costo de la reparación. Tal vez te compense o tal vez no.
Saludos.


----------



## frica (Ene 7, 2021)

Gracias @marmol por tu recomendación. Quizá sea lo más razonable aunque el portátil tiene ya unos 9-10 años. Tenía esperanza de dar con el problema y repararlo y al final no ha sido asi. Antes de plantearme el llevarlo a un reparador electrónico, quizá me plantee primero conseguir una placa base por internet. Ya os iré diciendo. Os agradezco vuestra ayuda y paciencia con alguien como yo que tienen los conocimientos básicos y que tiene como objetivo aumentar mis conocimientos en reparación.


----------



## analogico (Ene 7, 2021)

frica dijo:


> La sonda es metálica pero desconozco el material. ¿depende del material metálico para que la placa acabe con un IC en corto?
> 
> Y si *desueldo ese IC *y enciendo el portátil, ¿la consecuencia de la falta del IC sería que no cargaría la batería pero el resto funcionaría normal?



sin pistola de calor dificil 

si aun quieres encenderlo busca la resistencia shunt, esa es mas fácil de desoldar con cautin 
y por  ahí le conectas el cargador

la idea es saltarse ese IC quemado, supongo que eso funcionaria


----------



## frica (Ene 9, 2021)

Analógico, perdona mi ignorancia, pero no se donde está ni que aspecto tiene la resistencia shunt. De todas formas para resolver el problema del *IC ISL6255 AHRZ* cortocircuitado, he contactado con un técnico (tenemos feeling ambos) de mi ciudad que repara aparatos electrónicos también a nivel de componentes y me comenta que tiene una pistola de calor. Espero que sea adecuada para desoldar y soldar este IC el cual tiene un *empaquetado tipo QFN* y un tamaño de medio centímetro:


Por cierto estos componentes que tienen los pads debajo,* ¿esos pads llevan algo de estaño? *Supongo que sí porque sino debe ser un show soldarlos.


*Medición de ESR de condensadores*

Tal como me recomendó *Dr. Zoidberg*, he estado testando los valores ESR y la capacidad de los condensadores electrolíticos SMD (estos cilíndricos). A excepción de dos de ellos, el resto tiene un ESR menor o igual a 0,02 ohmios. Valores que están claramente dentro de los límites normales.

Pero hay dos condensadores que tienen un ESR de 0,9 – 1,0 ohmios. En el encapsulado aparece, en ambos, la leyenda “100 16V” por lo que entiendo que son de 16 voltios y 100 microfaradios. He consultado la tabla de ESR del medidor que usé y pone de límite máximo 0,7 ohmios. He consultado otras tablas y el límite máximo oscila entre los 0,7-0,9 ohmios. *Por tanto parece que ambos condensadores tienen un ESR demasiado alto. ¿qué pensáis?*

He medido la capacidad con un capacímetro y medía unos 95-100 microfaradios, por lo que está dentro de lo correcto.

Una fotografía de ambos condensadores de 16 voltios y 100 microfaradios:



Yo he desoldado unos buenos cuantos condensadores de los que tienen pines que atraviesan la placa, vamos los de toda la vida. Pero nunca he desoldado de estos condensadores SMD. Supongo que con el soldador no habrá problemas.


----------



## cuervobrujo (Ene 9, 2021)

Cuidado con esos condensadores en placas madres, algunos aparte de estar soldados también están pegados.. y dificulta mucho su extracción, .. y tienes muchas resistencias , capacitores ceramicos  SMD  muy cerca de ellos .. que sin querer los terminas sacando....
Ya me ha pasado muchas veces al desguazar mas de 20 placas madres..


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 9, 2021)

frica dijo:


> Supongo que con el soldador no habrá problemas


 
Mejor con dos soldadores tipo lapiz de 30W , uno en cada soldadura


----------



## frica (Ene 11, 2021)

¡¡Bueno chicos sigo avanzando!!

Contacté esta mañana con mi conocido técnico y me dijo que me llevara a casa la estación de soldar. Así sin más. Realmente en este mundo hay personas que da gusto tratar (no es demasiado el contacto que tengo con él pero hay buen rollo entre ambos).

* !Asi que yo más contento que unas castañuelas!* Esta tarde pude desoldar el IC ISL6255. Coloqué la estación en 200ºC y el aire a la mitad de potencia. Es una pasada como sin esfuerzo, tras 5 minutos, el IC pudo ser despegado sin problema.   Y hoy mismo encargaré este IC por internet. 

Por cierto antes de desoldar el IC medí resistencias en ciertos pines (DCSET, ACSET, VDD) los cuales me daba entre 1-2 ohmios. Tras desoldarlo comprobé si el corto se había ido y efectivamente el corto en esos pines se fueron (ahora mido 30 Kohmios, 25 Kohmios, y OL para esos pines).

Ahora quiero intentar desoldar esos condensadores electrolíticos radiales SMD. Quiero probar con otra placa porque tal como decía un compañero del foro, había uno o dos pequeñísimos componentes SMD (resistencia y condensador de 1 mm aprox.) muy cerca de estos condensadores. *¡¡Deseadme suerte!!
*


----------



## frica (Ene 19, 2021)

Buenas tardes:

En cuanto a desoldar esos condensadores de aluminio radiales SMD, de nuevo mi amigo electrónico me dejó una placa base estropeada de un portátil con 8 condensadores de estos, y así poder probar, ya que iba a ser mi primera vez:



Bueno pues pude desoldar los condensadores. Pensé que iba a costarme más trabajo. Eso sí, hay que tener *cuidado con los pads de la placa*, ya que uno de ellos salió junto con el condensador (fallo que dejaría inutilizada la placa). Y en otros dos condensadores los levanté un poco. Ahora se que debo tener más cuidado con la hoja afilada que uso para hacer palanca. Y que debo apoyarme más en un destornillador pequeño plano para evitar estos accidentes. Es cierto lo que comentaba un compañero en este tema: los pines de estos condensadores son delicados y si se intenta levantar de un sólo lado (por ejemplo para hacer mediciones de capacidad) hay que hacerlo con cuidado para no romper el pin. Posteriormente con una malla de desoldar limpie el estaño de los pads y con alcohol isopropílico y un cepillo de dientes limpie con cariño todo rastro de flux.

*Ahora me queda probar a volver a soldarlo y así practicar el soldar este tipo de condensadores.

La experiencia ha sido positiva y estoy contento.* Ahora a pedir estos condensadores para reemplazar los dos condensadores malos en la placa del portátil con problemas.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ene 19, 2021)

Hubieras visto esto:


----------



## cuervobrujo (Ene 19, 2021)

MR carlson... jejej los arranca con la pinza.. lo que no dice en el video es que el tiene acceso a un inventario de componentes nuevos....
Ya mostro en uno de sus videos su taller... parece la NASA....
Si tuviera que reciclar los componentes, ...utilizaria otra tecnica.... jejej


----------



## frica (Ene 20, 2021)

wow!!! ¡¡Brutal la forma de quitar esos condensadores SMD!! ¡Tendré que probarlo por mi mismo! Soldaré los condensadores que he quitado el otro dia y probaré con esa técnica. 




cuervobrujo dijo:


> Si tuviera que reciclar los componentes, ...utilizaria otra tecnica.... jejej



jajaj si claro, más que nada porque al girarlo con los alicates, las patitas de los condensadores se quedan en la placa.


----------



## frica (Feb 8, 2021)

Hola. Ya estoy de vuelta.

Bueno a pesar del entrenamiento para desoldar los condensadores electrolíticos SMD, cuando fui a desoldar los dos condensadores de la placa, me cargué los pad (hice palanca con el destornillador sin estar bien fundido el estaño, supongo) 😡😡🤬🤬
Si ya, algunos me diréis ¡¡como no lo quitaste con un alicate!! Pues porque no tengo total confianza aún en ese método. Pero con la placa del portatil inservible voy a quitarlos todos con el alicate y supongo que el resultado me dirá que será el método más sencillo, rápido y fiable. Ya os contaré.

*Os resumo el problema del portátil:* el portátil en frio sólo muestra la pantalla inicial de carga (datos de la BIOS, datos del equipo) y del POST y tras eso, pantalla en negro sin intentar cargar Windows (ni el LED HDD del portátil se encendía, pero sí los LEDs de AC, wifi y de Power ON). Tras dejar el equipo así unos 15 minutos al menos, apago el portátil, y vuelvo a pulsar el botón Power. En ese momento el portátil inicia sin problemas cargando Windows. Esta prueba se repitió como unas 6-8 veces.

*VARIACION DEL ESR CON LA TEMPERATURA*

Bueno ya dándolo por perdido el portátil, quiero comentaros unas pruebas que hice de cómo le afecta al ESR la temperatura.
La placa base tiene dos *condensadores electrolíticos radiales SMD (de 16V y 100 microFaradios)* con una alta ESR. En placa yo medí *1,0 ohmios* para ambos. Las tablas de ESR indican que para su voltaje y capacidad, el límite estaba en 0,7-0,8 ohmios. Por tanto ambos estaban mal y por eso decidí cambiarlos. Tras desoldarlo, vovlí a medír la ESR y confirme mi medida en placa.

He visto videos de resistencias normales (las de barritas de colores) que al calentarse, el ohmiaje subía un poco. También se que la capacidad de los electroíticos sube un poco cuando se calientan .

Quise comprobar qué le pasa a la ESR al recibir calor. En la habitación donde estoy, hay una temperatura de 18-19º C. 
Con un *mechero lo calenté unos 15 segundos *e inmediatamente lo medí con mi medidor de ESR. ¿sabéis cuanto me marcó? ! una ESR de sólo 0,15 ohmios!!! Y cada segundo de tiempo que pasaba enfriándose, el ESR se incrementaba claramente. Conforme pasaba el tiempo ese incremento era menos acentuado. Es decir cuánto más cerca al ESR "en reposo" esté, a menor ritmo incrementa. Despúes de unos 30 minutos el ESR volvió a sus 0,95 ohmios.

Quise repetir la prueba pero en lugar de aplicar un calor intenso con un mechero, en esta ocasión sólo le di *calor corporal por sólo 3 minutos.* Inmediatamente lo medí y su valor fue una !ESR de 0,76 ohmios! Y continué calentándolo con mi cuerpo y varios minutos despúes el ESR bajó a *0,68 ohmios.*

Es decir, tras varios minutos el condensador alcanzó una temperatura de unos 30-35ºC supongo y ese calor fue suficiente para llevar el ESR a unos límites ligeramente inferior al máximo recomendado. ¿Porqué me enrollo tanto? porque quizá estos dos condensadores eran los causantes de que el portátil necesitara unos 15 minutos encendido al menos, para que bajara su ESR a un límite que hiciera funcionar el portátil sin problemas.

Se que no puedo confirmar esto, pero lo que está claro es que es perfectamente factible que *un equipo que en frio no funciona pero con la electrónica algo templada  sí, *se deba no sólo a que algún condensador algo bajo de capacidad, incremente sus faradios a un límite que le permita funcionar normal. Sino también puede deberse a condensadores electrolítico con un ESR algo superior al límite operativo, y que al templarse la electrónica, reduzca su ESR permitiéndole su funcinamiento normal.







Al final me vino los condensadores


----------



## switchxxi (Feb 8, 2021)

Yo he visto ese comportamiento en algunos microprocesadores, fríos no andan pero apenas calientan empiezan a andar perfectamente. Si quieres salir de dudas trata de darle calor de a poco a la placa hasta que arranque, eso te limitara a un área pequeña donde puede puede encontrarse el problema.

Lo ideal es una estación de soldado por aire caliente.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 8, 2021)

switchxxi dijo:


> ese comportamiento en algunos microprocesadores, fríos no andan pero apenas calientan empiezan a andar perfectamente.


 
Eso sería problema de soldaduras


----------



## switchxxi (Feb 8, 2021)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Eso sería problema de soldaduras



Soldaduras internas quizá. Uno de los micros, por ejemplo, que tienen ese comportamiento es el MC68HC908AZ60A y el problema es interno_._


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 8, 2021)

¿ Estás seguro que no se arregla con reflow o reballing ? 

¿ Vos decís "rajado" y se arregla al calentarlo  ?


----------



## switchxxi (Feb 8, 2021)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> ¿ Estás seguro que no se arregla con reflow o reballing ?



No es un BGA, es un QFP y no, no se soluciona con un resoldado. Es el principal problema de algunos tableros de instrumentos de Renault y Peugeot.



DOSMETROS dijo:


> ¿ Vos decís "rajado" y se arregla al calentarlo  ?



Aplicándole calor vuelve a la vida (cuando se enfría se muere de nuevo) pero es una lotería, a la larga termina en muerte súbita.

También, creo que eran los que usan la tecnología "Flip Chip" que tienen ese comportamiento y lamentablemente es interno. Un reballing puede parecer que lo soluciona pero porque se calienta también la parte interna, pero es temporal.

De esto ultimo toco de oído pero Louis Rossmann tiene un par de videos explicando ese fenómeno (en alguno de los videos antiguos).

Edito..... Creo que este es el video:


----------



## frica (Feb 8, 2021)

switchxxi dijo:


> Si quieres salir de dudas trata de darle calor de a poco a la placa hasta que arranque, eso te limitara a un área pequeña donde puede puede encontrarse el problema.
> 
> Lo ideal es una estación de soldado por aire caliente.



Pues antes de estropear la placa (levantando los pads de los condensadores) hice una prueba calentando una esquina durante 30-60 segundos con un secador de pelo. El portátil estaba bien FRIO ( el último encendido fue en la noche del dia anterior). ¿Y saben qué? Tras pulsar botón de Power, encendió sin problemas cargando Windows con normalidad (recordar que en dias anteiores hice pruebas 6-8 veces de encender en frio y caliente y nunca me cargó Windows tras al menos media hora apagado).

Pero como os dijé me cargué los pads y ahora lamentablemente no lo podré reparar.* Si que he aprendido MUCHO*: Mi primera vez con una estación de soldar; mi primera vez soldando/desoldando un IC; mi primera vez soldando/desoldando un condensador electrolítico SMD. *Lo doy por bueno.*
Posdría intentar cambiar la placa pero, sólo encontré varios anuncios y con un precio razonable (70€ por una placa de 10 años usada). Le diré a mi suegro que mejor compre un nuevo portátil.


----------



## switchxxi (Feb 8, 2021)

frica dijo:


> Pero como os dijé me cargué los pads y ahora lamentablemente no lo podré reparar.* Si que he aprendido MUCHO*: Mi primera vez con una estación de soldar; mi primera vez soldando/desoldando un IC; mi primera vez soldando/desoldando un condensador electrolítico SMD.



La primera vez siempre se rompe, así es la vida , después de un par ya se le agarra la mano.


----------



## frica (Feb 9, 2021)

Bueno pues usando el método de los alicate, ya he quitado los condensadores electrolíticos radiales SMD de la placa base del portátil malogrado. ¡¡ 14 condensadores y todos con éxito!!! ¡¡Fantástico!! Ya me he enamorado de este método de quitar condensadores. Tremendamente rápido y fácil. ainssss si pudiera volver el reloj atrás...


----------



## josecarlosdp (Feb 20, 2022)

Yo tengo el mismo modelo de portátil Samsung y desde hace un tiempo, me esta pasando exactamente lo mismo, aunque hasta ahora no tenia muy claro que le ocurría, necesito varios intentos para iniciarlo, y si, parece que en frio no consigue arrancar, no se. Por suerte, tengo otro portátil, supongo que llegara el día en que este ya no arranque de ningún modo.


----------



## frica (Feb 21, 2022)

Pues revisa los electrolíticos a ver encuentras alguno con mal ESR.


----------

